# Best pre-sealant polish/cleanser



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

I am looking for a pre-sealant cleanser to remove an existing LSP (I presume a wax) and some very light swirls before applying a sealant (fusso or similar).

It for the bodywork of a new bike, it seems to have had a wax applied at the garage and also has some very minor swirls. I don't have a DA so am looking to do this by hand, I don't want to use a glaze as would prefer to put a long term sealant on for the winter months.

Thanks for your help :thumb:


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Auto Finesse Tough Prep is designed as a pre sealent cleanser, it should do the job. I will use it on my car (albeit with a DA) and then panel wipe it and coat it with Fusso COat 12m.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid works well, it is a bit pricey but you don't need to use much. Alternatively, you can also use U-Pol panel wipe which is cheaper and usually sold in 5L containers for around £16 - £18


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

Gixxer6 said:


> Alternatively, you can also use U-Pol panel wipe which is cheaper and usually sold in 5L containers for around £16 - £18


Just got 5L for under £15 delivered from carparts4less with 10% discount code:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

BH Cleanser fluid IPA and other panel wipe products may remove previous products, but they don't clean or cleanse the paint lifting dirt like a pre wax / sealant cleanser will do. This is a key part to the process and one I find very important to the finish and overall dirt removal 

Autofinesse tough prep was designed with using a sealant over. Alternatively use your favourite pre wax cleanser and follow it with a IPA or panel wipe wipedown to remove any potential wax or oils left behind.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Gorselea said:


> Just got 5L for under £15 delivered from carparts4less with 10% discount code:thumb:


Didn't know they sold this. Topman! :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> BH Cleanser fluid IPA and other panel wipe products may remove previous products, but they don't clean or cleanse the paint lifting dirt like a pre wax / sealant cleanser will do. This is a key part to the process and one I find very important to the finish and overall dirt removal
> 
> Autofinesse tough prep was designed with using a sealant over. Alternatively use your favourite pre wax cleanser and follow it with a IPA or panel wipe wipedown to remove any potential wax or oils left behind.


I thought BH cleanser fluid was a pre wax / sealant cleanser??? Understand IPA or panel wipe isn't but BH advertise theirs for that specific purpose instead of IPA??


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> Didn't know they sold this. Topman! :thumb:


Great stuff:thumb: what's the code anybody :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

chongo said:


> Great stuff:thumb: what's the code anybody :thumb:


MADNESS is giving 13.5% off just now Mick.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

macca666 said:


> MADNESS is giving 13.5% off just now Mick.


 VCLOUD3265 makes it £14.19 delivered bud. :thumb:


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

ValetPRO Purple Passion very good and very affordable


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

That's for the slow solvent version which is very near to the Spies Hecker 7010. :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Moet1974 said:


> That's for the slow solvent version which is very near to the Spies Hecker 7010. :thumb:


What's the difference between the slow and fast solvent versions I see they're the same price


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

macca666 said:


> I thought BH cleanser fluid was a pre wax / sealant cleanser??? Understand IPA or panel wipe isn't but BH advertise theirs for that specific purpose instead of IPA??


BH Cleanser Fluid is essentially a panel wipe.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

macca666 said:


> What's the difference between the slow and fast solvent versions I see they're the same price


The "fast" contains a lighter fraction of petroleum distillate and hence evaporates faster than the "slow".


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

steelghost said:


> The "fast" contains a lighter fraction of petroleum distillate and hence evaporates faster than the "slow".


Description said both of them were fast evaporating hence my confusion :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

macca666 said:


> I thought BH cleanser fluid was a pre wax / sealant cleanser??? Understand IPA or panel wipe isn't but BH advertise theirs for that specific purpose instead of IPA??


I only have limited use of cleanser fluid but I'd put it in a similar product type to carpro eraser and similar. Far better at removing oils and lsp's but still not on the same level as a pre wax cleanser.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Can i just check with you before buying some, as i have never used panel wipe

This is a strong solvent ( like the Tardis i already have ) which you wipe on and it will break down any existing wax / sealant ? Then does it just rinse away with water or shampoo (like Tardis ) or do i need something more ?

Oh and are there any special handling requirements or just use an MF cloth and dont breath the fumes, i guess ?


----------



## ChrisJM (May 3, 2017)

Cheers guys - going to give tough prep a go :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> Can i just check with you before buying some, as i have never used panel wipe
> 
> This is a strong solvent ( like the Tardis i already have ) which you wipe on and it will break down any existing wax / sealant ? Then does it just rinse away with water or shampoo (like Tardis ) or do i need something more ?
> 
> Oh and are there any special handling requirements or just use an MF cloth and dont breath the fumes, i guess ?


It's a lighter fraction than Tardis, it will evaporate in anything from 15 seconds on a warm panel with a light breeze, to maybe a minute on a cooler day. Like all petroleum distillates it will aggressively dissolve oils and so gloves mandatory. Don't breathe the fumes more than you can help - it's not death on a stick but they're not exactly good for you! That said it's like petrol in that if you're doing anything with it you'll get a slight whiff of it.

To use just mist on a panel, leave for 10-15 seconds then wipe away (it will have dissolved grease, old LSPs etc but if you let it evaporate they just get left on the panel).


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for that.

At the risk of sounding mean, could I use some of my 5L of Tardis (which I will never get through) for stripping off wax/sealant or would it not work as well as a dedicated panel wipe ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> At the risk of sounding mean, could I use some of my 5L of Tardis (which I will never get through) for stripping off wax/sealant or would it not work as well as a dedicated panel wipe ?


I think chemically it would work, however Tardis being a heavier fraction it won't flash off like panel wipe. You'd have to either rinse it off, or wipe it off. If you wipe it off, I don't know if there would be any residue left behind. If you rinse it off, you then need to dry the panel without LSP or drying aid. So all in all seems a lot easier to use panel wipe!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Tardis works well but as above will need a wash afterwards. 

Just dry with a blower/towel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

So after panel wipe has been wiped away, you can go straight to waxing?

Sounds good. I do have a bottle of Autoglym HD Cleaner, which is a good product, but requires a bit if work because it is a cream, similar in constitution to SRP.

I do appreciate the advantages of a proper pre-wax product like the BH cleanser, but it would be handy to be able to quickly clean off a surface then rewax. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> So after panel wipe has been wiped away, you can go straight to waxing?


Exactly so yes :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I may have to buy some of this, or the BH cleanser polish.

I have just bought 5L of ipa, and have mixed a spray bottle at 20% for various cleaning tasks, but i read many conflicting reports as to whether ipa will actually break down waxs and sealants. Some people reckon it will and some say otherwise.

I have also got plenty of G3 Body Prep Shampoo, which i think is a good strong cleaner of paint and *appears* to kill off LSP's at a strong mix, but again opinions seem divided as to whether it actually will remove wax or sealants.

I do know that SRP will remove LSP's, but it would be handy to be able to quickly and reliably remove an LSP, so you can try something putting down something else onto clean, bare paint.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

GleemSpray said:


> I may have to buy some of this, or the BH cleanser polish.
> 
> I have just bought 5L of ipa, and have mixed a spray bottle at 20% for various cleaning tasks, but i read many conflicting reports as to whether ipa will actually break down waxs and sealants. Some people reckon it will and some say otherwise.
> 
> ...


The BH cleanser polish does leave something behind, so if you need bare paint you will need the cleanser fluid

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

IPA is a degreaser - it's good for taking things like fingerprints off lenses, and polishing oils off paint (although I've found it to struggle with some polish residues, particularly Scholl S20 black). It absolutely won't dissolve wax. 

Panel wipe will dissolve wax, at least partially I think because of the extremely thin layer we're talking about on a buffed panel. I'm not sure whether it would have much effect on something like Fusso or other sealants, though.


----------

